# M2 .50 CAL Safety Mod



## Agnieszka (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone seen the new Mod for the M2?


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 26, 2008)

careful with the info provided here please..


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rog that...

Among other things the Gen Dyn M2E2 has an additional manual safety near the trigger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 28, 2008)

I will stick to my .50cal round under the butterfly;)


----------



## 7point62 (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know why you would need/want an "additional" safety on the Ma Deuce. I fired it only once in contact...it was mounted on a steel ring in the bed of a Six-By. My thumbs did all the work.


----------

